# Name That Species -Tarantula



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Depending on how long you have been collecting, this could be quite awkward.
These used to be considerably common, but due to the influx of other tarantulas is was disfavoured... Thats your clue..,.hehe


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it a Cameroon Red (Hysterocrates gigas)?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Nope, its south american, not African. it was actually described in 1998 (hint)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

T.Pruriens?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Spot on! Your go man:no1:: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

No clues, it's easy enough


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Lasiodora parahybana?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

haploplema?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

is the first one a type of baboon, ive only got into spiders about a month ago and not done that much with them as of yet, Jon


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> haploplema?


No 



Becky said:


> Lasiodora parahybana?


No


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it a poor picture of a GBB ? :crazy: ( C. cyaneopubescens )


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Lasiodora Klugi ? :crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Neil said:


> Lasiodora Klugi ? :crazy:


No.



Neil said:


> Is it a poor picture of a GBB ? :crazy: ( C. cyaneopubescens )


No.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

E. campestratus?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> E. campestratus?


No  .


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

whatever it is it looks hungover


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

its not a singapore blue is it?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

or just simply Blue tarantula?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> or just simply Blue tarantula?


I have never heard of a Blue Tarantula sp, do you have a 'proper' name?



BlackRose said:


> its not a singapore blue is it?


No  .


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Any clues??


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Any clues??


Aye, tis a arachnid :whistling2:

The right genus has been guessed at least


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Lasiodora difficilis??


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Lasiodora difficilis??


Bingo was his name-0.

Your go Beckster


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok this one!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

chilobrachys fimbratus ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

or Hysterocrates Gigas ? :crazy:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neil said:


> chilobrachys fimbratus ? :mf_dribble:


Nope



Neil said:


> or Hysterocrates Gigas ? :crazy:


Aaaand nope :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

A.Purpea?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

hysterocrates crassipes? prob not cos looks aboreal to me


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Megaphobema Mesomelas :whistling2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neil said:


> Megaphobema Mesomelas :whistling2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you paid a lot of money for a mesomelas and got that would you be happy???

Yes.???

Ok send me a cheque now :lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

mantidboywonder said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


Nope!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Selenocosmia javanensis


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Phormictopus atrichomatus : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope to both!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Is anyone close Becky ? :crazy:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope muhahahaha


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Cow !!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

is it tapinauchenius


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neil said:


> Cow !!


Oh come on Neil, you can plainly see its not a cow! It's got too many legs :lol:



mantidboywonder said:


> is it tapinauchenius


Possibly :whistling2:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> Oh come on Neil, you can plainly see its not a cow! It's got too many legs :lol:



lmao :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

T.Purpureus male


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

*Tapinauchenius* elenae :crazy:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Tapinauchenius purpureus


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> T.Latipes male


Nope :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Neil said:


> *Tapinauchenius* elenae :crazy:


Nope! :lol2:


mantidboywonder said:


> Tapinauchenius purpureus


We have a winner! Your go!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

wasnt hysterocrates crassipes then?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

ooo horned baboon!!!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

which one there are several


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

C.Darlingii.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

the Greater Horned Baboon!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> the Greater Horned Baboon!!


Which can still be one of MANY different sp of spider, try using scientific names if you are trying to describe a certain sp, it helps avoid confusion.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Neil said:


> Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


Nope


Young_Gun said:


> C.Darlingii.


Nope


BlackRose said:


> the Greater Horned Baboon!!


Latin only and i think no


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

darn


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

_*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus : victory:
*_


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Neil said:


> _*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus : victory:*_


No but we are all getting close


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neil said:


> _*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus : victory:
> *_



I SAID IT FIRST!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

either way its incorrect


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ceratogyrus meridionalis


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

*Ceratogyrus *​ * marshalli*​


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

C.Sanderi.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Becky said:


> Ceratogyrus meridionalis


Nope



Neil said:


> *Ceratogyrus *
> 
> 
> *marshalli*​


NOPE


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Young gun has it i think ..


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

*ceratogyrus* meridionalis

*Ceratogyrus* cornuatus


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Neil said:


> *ceratogyrus* meridionalis
> 
> *Ceratogyrus* cornuatus


NOPE: victory:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

*Ceratogyrus* schultzei :whistling2:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Neil said:


> *Ceratogyrus* schultzei :whistling2:


NOpe .


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> C.Sanderi.


 
WE HAVE A WINNER sorry missed post brother


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

sanderi

Edit: he found it lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BOO YAH, I AM TEH WIN!











Guess it


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

avic amazonica


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Avicularia laeta


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I KNOW IT I KNOW IT!! But i shant guess


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

avicularia purpurea


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Avicularia braunshauseni


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> I KNOW IT I KNOW IT!! But i shant guess



show off !! :bash:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Avicularia huriana


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Neil said:


> Avicularia minatrix


Yip, your go my friend.



Neil said:


> avicularia purpurea


No.



mantidboywonder said:


> Avicularia laeta


No.



mantidboywonder said:


> avic amazonica


No.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Avicularia metallica:mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neil said:


> show off !! :bash:


I supplied the picture :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

A.Geroldi

Bugger - too slow, and wrong


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

stufficus toyi


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

A stupidum bloody picturus :lol2:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> A stupidum bloody picturus :lol2:


close


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Stromatopelma calceatum mature male!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> Stromatopelma calceatum mature male!



:blush: i hate you sometimes Becky


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

lol is i correct?


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmph :bash:

Yes ,well done


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

This one


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Maraca horrida


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive seen that pic somewhere before but cant find it !! :lol2:


Too tired tonight but i will find it !!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy: :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats cheating! lol

Nope not horrida.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Lasiodora klugi


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Sericopelma species.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

You're goin' through my collection list lol nope to both


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Come on guys!!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Haplopelma Minax_


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Brachypelma vagan?
Brachypelma albopilosum?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope to all 3..


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Maraca horrida_


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

boo i was sure it was one of the two


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Brachypelma Schroederi


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't wanna play any more


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

hahahaha Shall i do an easier one?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

That's cheating...any clues? :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok..

As adults they have bright blue chelicerae


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Ephebopus Cyanognathus_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Aphonopelma Crinirufus.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

How did you get that?  lol

Yep! Post a piccy!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> How did you get that?  lol
> 
> Yep! Post a piccy!


I am god.

I will find a suitably annoyingly hard one and shall post it up


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yerrrrrr go on then!! :lol:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Becky said:


> Nope!


Gutted


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Phormictopus sp?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Phormictopus sp?


No


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Acanthoscurria sp?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Acanthoscurria sp?


Need more than that :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Acanthoscurria antillensis?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you actually know or is it one of your random ones? lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Acanthoscurria antillensis?


No 



Becky said:


> Do you actually know or is it one of your random ones? lol


I know exactly what this one is  her name was Betsy


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Acanthoscurria suina?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Acanthoscurria juruenicola?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

atrox?

Only ones i know that arent genic or brocklehursti :lol:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

I think you're just naming species :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> atrox?
> 
> Only ones i know that arent genic or brocklehursti :lol:


No 

Learn more of 'em 



Becky said:


> Acanthoscurria juruenicola?


No 



Becky said:


> Acanthoscurria suina?


No


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Acanthoscurria musculosa?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria natalensis_


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> _Acanthoscurria natalensis_


No 



Becky said:


> Acanthoscurria musculosa?


No


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Ferina?_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate you! :lol:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> _Ferina?_


No


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it even Acanthoscurria sp??


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Is it even Acanthoscurria sp??


100%

It is Acanthoscurria S.........

:whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

sternalis?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> sternalis?


We have a winner


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

yayyyy!!! lol Me again!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

I was about to :censor:ing say that


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol: Whats this??


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_P.Fasciata_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_P.Ornata_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope..


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_P.Subfusca_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_P.Striata_ or _Rufilata_


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

One is right 

I know but I am being good.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

It's Poecilotheria Striata then:whistling2:


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

It definately is a Poecilotheria Striata unsexed subadult , and it looks like it was once owned by a boy called Wes !!! :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Bog off Neil lmao!

Yep Jase your go!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Nothing complicated...


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Brachypelma sp?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

The game's called name that _species_ _:whistling2::lol2:_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

B.Boehemi?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Becky said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum


Nope



Young_Gun said:


> B.Boehemi?


Nope


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Brachypelma.... vagans


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Becky said:


> Brachypelma.... vagans


 
No :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

B.Schroederi.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> B.Schroederi.


Nah uh


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lasiodora parahybana?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

B.Ruhnaui.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Brachypelma Klassi?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Lasiodora parahybana?


Nope, it is a Brachypelma sp.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Brachypelma Klassi?


No



Young_Gun said:


> *B.Ruhnaui*.


*WE HAVE A WINNER*


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus Thorelli_


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> _Cyriopagopus Thorelli_


No


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Bugger, thought I had that!

Is it Cyriopagopus sp.?


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus sp_ "Blue"


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus schiodtei?
_


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus Paganus_


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> _Cyriopagopus Paganus_


How the FARK did you get that, seriously?



imme said:


> _Cyriopagopus schiodtei?_


No 



luke1994 said:


> _Cyriopagopus sp_ "Blue"


No


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> How the FARK did you get that, seriously?


Google

Typed Cyriopagopus and it's the second one from the top :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe a Pokie?
Poecilotheria rufilata before moult?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Is Cyrio paganus correct then Roy?? If so. get a piccy up!!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Is Cyrio paganus correct then Roy?? If so. get a piccy up!!


It is/was and it is no longer mine  I will get in touch with the bloke who bought her see if he has any new pics(and yush, as far as I am aware it is Cyrio not Haplo before you say it :razz: )

Jase's go.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Becky said:


> Avicularia minatrix


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

A.Geroldi.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> A.Geroldi.


It's almost as if you know what T's i've got :whistling2:

You are correct btw :notworthy:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> It's almost as if you know what T's i've got :whistling2:
> 
> You are correct btw :notworthy:


Someone who hasn't yet posted a pic for guessin on post one up in my place


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok , i will !!!!!! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_Bovinus Pretendus ToBea Spiderus_


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

how about
http://www.screenshots.cc/view_thumb/f6119847/DSC00134.JPG

http://www.screenshots.cc/view_thumb/6e88f846/DSC00136.JPG


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pie87 said:


> how about
> http://www.screenshots.cc/view_thumb/f6119847/DSC00134.JPG
> 
> http://www.screenshots.cc/view_thumb/6e88f846/DSC00136.JPG


Selenocosmia sp. "Sarina".


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

NOPE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

theraposa blondi? (juvi)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pie87 said:


> NOPE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got a bigger clearer pic?

:whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Selenotypus sp "Nebo".


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Selenotypus sp "Nebo".


close.... 

ill try and get clearer picture but i dont have a digi cam atm only my mobile


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> theraposa blondi? (juvi)


sorry nope


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Selenotypus plumipes?

Selenocosmia stirlingi?


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Selenotypus plumipes?


BINGO:no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

pie87 said:


> BINGO:no1:


Due a moult?

Mine look like they have been dipped in fluff :lol2:

Will let someone else have a go, that was a good one Pie


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not had him long so possibly. a friend of mine bought him and decided he didnt like it. never say no to a freebie me :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, i would even hazard a guess of C crawshayi, the bullet bum looks very much like oit.. or a selenocosmiinae of some description if not?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Been guessed Cam. Selenotypus plumipes


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Hmm, i would even hazard a guess of C crawshayi, the bullet bum looks very much like oit.. or a selenocosmiinae of some description if not?


You bang one up for us bud, obv got good taste


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

:lol2::crazy: hehe, didnt notice:crazy::no1:


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok try this


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

P.Murinus.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

*Pterinochilus species*


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

luke said no to both:whistling2:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

_C.Andersoni_


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> _C.Andersoni_


We have a winner!!!:no1:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

:no1:

I'm happy for someone else to have a go....


----------

